# ISO help making applesauce



## Mrscappo (Feb 10, 2012)

How do you make applesauce, that which is called for in recipes and which I presume comes from a can?


----------



## Katie H (Feb 10, 2012)

Basic applesauce is relatively easily made by simmering peeled and cored apples with an amount of sugar and water.  The amount of sugar will depend on how sweet you like your applesauce and how sweet the apples are that are used to make the sauce.  Very little water is necessary but helpful.  Sometimes I add a small quantity of freshly-squeezed lemon juice to the applesauce to give it another flavor element.


----------



## HistoricFoodie (Feb 10, 2012)

If you have a food mill, peeling and coring isn't even needed.

Cut the apples into chunks. Set over low heat, adding a little water or, even better, apple juice. Cook, covered, stirring to keep from sticking, until apples are tender. Pass them through the food mill, returning them to the pot. Cook until the desired consistency is reached, adding sugar to taste.

If you don't have a food mill, follow Katie's directions.

Once you have the pulp you can go in several directions. Just leave it as plain apple sauce. Flavor with other things, like cinnamon or mint. Or, using more sugar, boil it down to apple butter.


----------



## Addie (Feb 10, 2012)

You just have to remember to use eating apple as to cooking apples. The eating apples break down easier. Whereas cooking apples don't and will take longer to turn into applesauce. Cooking apples like Cortland, Granny Smith are meant for pies, apple dumplings, etc.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 10, 2012)

I use Katie's method.

I put only enough water to cover the bottom of the pan.  I add a dash of salt and a little nutmeg.  I also go easy on the sugar.  I cook it covered and give it a stir every so often.  Keep an eye on it or it may scorch!  I cannot get a good idea of the taste until the applesauce has chilled then I adjust the sugar and spices.  I usually use Macintosh apples, because that is what I have!


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 10, 2012)

I do mine in the crockpot, on low.  Cut up cored apples, peeled or not, some sugar, honey, or whatever sweetener, or not, and a bit of water or apple juice.


----------



## joesfolk (Feb 10, 2012)

I peel core and bake my apple...no water needed.  This will make a very thick sauce...but I love the crock pot idea too.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Feb 11, 2012)

We have an apple called the Bramley over here that is used for apple sauce because it "falls" in second when heated in a pan


----------



## buckytom (Feb 12, 2012)

joesfolk said:


> I peel core and bake my apple...no water needed.  This will make a very thick sauce...but I love the crock pot idea too.



my mil used to make applesauce from baked apples. she'd core and bake them sprinkling some brown sugar in the hole created by coring so that it carmeluzed a bit while baking. 
when baked, the skins seperated easily. then it was a simple task of mashing the baked apple flesh with lemon and cinnamon.


----------



## joesfolk (Feb 12, 2012)

Buckytom, that sounds really yummy.  I'll bet the carmelized sugar does make a big difference.


----------



## Addie (Feb 13, 2012)

When I make bread pudding for my daughter, I put small chunks of apples with brown sugar in the bottom and then the bread. Pour the egg mixture over it very carefully. When I take it out of the oven, I let it cool to warm and then tip it over so that the apples and melted brown sugar are on top. The brown sugar dribbles down over the bread pudding. It adds a great flavor to a lot of desserts.


----------



## Constance (Feb 13, 2012)

HistoricFoodie said:


> If you have a food mill, peeling and coring isn't even needed.
> 
> Cut the apples into chunks. Set over low heat, adding a little water or, even better, apple juice. Cook, covered, stirring to keep from sticking, until apples are tender. Pass them through the food mill, returning them to the pot. Cook until the desired consistency is reached, adding sugar to taste.
> 
> ...



This is the way I do it. If the apples have red skins, the apple sauce will have a bit of a pinkish color to it, which I find very appealing.


----------



## Claire (Feb 13, 2012)

I've made apple sauce a few times in my life (and I mean that, very few), and was surprised to realize that you don't actually need the sugar.  (I'm not talking if you're canning it).


----------



## taxlady (Feb 13, 2012)

Claire said:


> I've made apple sauce a few times in my life (and I mean that, very few), and was surprised to realize that you don't actually need the sugar.  (I'm not talking if you're canning it).



I used to make applesauce, a long time ago. I never added sugar. I'm trying to remember exactly how I did it. I don't think I added water.


----------



## Claire (Feb 13, 2012)

taxlady said:


> I used to make applesauce, a long time ago. I never added sugar. I'm trying to remember exactly how I did it. I don't think I added water.


  It's been a long time, but I think I just put a half cup or so of apple cider I bought locally, then slow cooked it.  It was just enough liquid (could easily have been water, like I said, it was years ago) to keep the apples from sticking to the pot while they released their own liquid.


----------



## HistoricFoodie (Feb 13, 2012)

You probably just don't remember, Taxlady. When making applesauce you start with a small amount of liquid so that the apple pieces don't stick. Once they start to cook they release moisture of their own. 

Whether or not to add sugar depends both on personal taste and the variety of apples used. That's why you should always make the pulp first, taste, then adjust sweetness as your tastebuds dictate. 

There are all kinds of approaches. My mother, for instance, always made her apple sauce from crabapples. And she included a handful of cinnamon candies as the pulp cooked, and added sugar to balance the tartness of the crabs. When I make it with eating apples, however, sugar isn't needed. Or not much, anyway.


----------



## taxlady (Feb 13, 2012)

HistoricFoodie said:


> You probably just don't remember, Taxlady. When making applesauce you start with a small amount of liquid so that the apple pieces don't stick. Once they start to cook they release moisture of their own.
> 
> ...



I doubt the liquid I used was water. It was probably apple juice. I had a juicer at the time.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Feb 13, 2012)

The best way to get applesuace for recipes is to buy the little 8 ounce snack size applesauces that come 4 or 6 to a package and require no refrigeration. You'll find that most recipes that use applesauce to replace shortening ask for 8 ounces, which is perfect, and they will last in the pantry for months.


----------



## Siegal (Feb 13, 2012)

I only made applesauce for the baby when she was eating baby food a few months ago. I steamed the apples after they were peeled and then just pureed them in the food processor. I added some of the steaming water but that is just b/c she needed thin food in the beginning. It was pretty sweet - I did not add sugar. But I suppose it depends on your taste and the use. I also once made apple sauce for an apple tart - same process but I added sugar and no water.


----------



## HomeCook58 (Mar 9, 2013)

I have done them in a pressure cooker.  Peel, core and add 1/2 c water.  I had an old jiggler type and set it on 10 lbs then10 minutes *I think* .  I never added sugar or other flavorings.  Once did a whole bushel and canned them...  yummy...


----------

